# shelf pin jig



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I need to drill shelp pin holes in a cabinet, that had corner blocks in the corners.
Here is what I came up with. I made it with 1 drill hole, because I only had 1 steel drill guide.
Worked great.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

I am not sure how yours works. What keeps the holes properly spaced?

This seems much simpler and more accurate.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The only problem with a jig made to drill one hole at a time is it has to be done very accurate or the holes won't level with each other. I usually make a template out of 1/4" plywood with the holes spaced evenly and numbered where you can butt one end with the bottom of the cabinet to make them uniform. Surprisingly enough the plywood will last for about a hundred cabinets before the holes get wallowed out enough the jig needs replacing.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

After drilling the first hole, stick the pin into that hole and drill the next hole. Repeat.
If the first holes, are at the right height for a shelf, the rest of the holes will be lined up. I drilled about 4' of holes and all 3 shelves don't wobble at all. 
I couldn't make a jig to set against the top or bottom, as there were pieces in the way, and at different heights.
The key, was getting the first 4 holes for 1 shelf all lined up. 
I made it from a 2x, because the drill bushing was that long. It also allowed me to miter the corners, to clear the corner blocks.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Ah ... so what does the "back side" of that jig look like. From the one angle, I couldn't figure out how it worked.


----------

